# Women car insurance



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Some women may face car insurance rises of up to £2,000 due to an EU ruling coming into force in less than three months.

Money Saving Expert Martin Lewis says you may be able to act now to beat it.

What’s the ruling?

On 21 December, the European Court of Justice gender equalisation ruling comes into effect. This means insurers can’t discriminate by offering different prices based on whether you’re a man or woman.

According to Gocompare, at the end of last month men on average paid 41% more than women, but from 21 December some young women could see their premiums rise by up to £2,000 compared to what they paid at the end of August. 

But no one knows for sure what will happen. If women’s prices were raised to men’s levels, that would be enormous but one insurance pundit predicts that this is what could happen. On the other hand, a few insurers say some men’s prices may drop after 21 December. But the majority agree that women’s prices are likely to rise.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Insurance, taxes, price of fuel are a handful of things which will never go down in price.

Insurance is a business, this legislation is a license to print money.... or.... deter young drivers from jumping behind the wheel at 17.... or encourage more people to drive without insurance.
Personally I'm not convinced its a bad thing, the standard of driving is terrifying in this country.

That being said, nothing beats that feeling of freedom when you're 17 and in your own car.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is for the age of 35 and under:doublesho


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

This is going to sound very sexist but it's just an observation and one which has been made by many open-eyed feminists.

The cost of living has skyrocketed in the last 25 years to be around the level of two average salaries rather than one. This is due in no small part to the (sex) equality movement.

We have made a rod for our own backs by not seeing the wood for the trees.

It is arguably against all equality rights for women (or indeed individuals) not to be judged individually rather than as an individual within a statistical group. I mean if Women MUST be charged the same as Men then why not just charge everyone the same flat rate and be done with the whole industry?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> This is going to sound very sexist but it's just an observation and one which has been made by many open-eyed feminists.
> 
> The cost of living has skyrocketed in the last 25 years to be around the level of two average salaries rather than one. This is due in no small part to the (sex) equality movement.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this I'm a man my self but I can't see my insurance going down just cos women's is going up all this means is insurance companies making more money and men and woman losing out. All this extra money there going to make where is it going to go


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just sounds like another excuse to get more money out of people to me, they could make it fairer to men and levelled their premiums to more along the lines of what women are paying.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

As a business, selling a mandatory product, theres no way on earth, you'd lower your revenue by dropping prices when all your competitors are likely to increase prices.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The ABI etc all contested this in the European courts with proof that women are a better risk than men and therefore should be rated lower, but they lost the case.

It wouldn't surprise me if it was age next, statistically young drivers are more likely to have accidents than mature drivers and the costs are usually a lot more. No doubt the EU will argue that just because you are 17, doesn't mean you are more likely to have an accident that a 50 year old.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

You can't apply statistics to individuals. Stats prove a historical trend only.

Its very frustrating that the masses are viewed as exactly that when they should be judged on individual merit.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> I'm with you on this I'm a man my self but I can't see my insurance going down just cos women's is going up all this means is insurance companies making more money and men and woman losing out. All this extra money there going to make where is it going to go


Yeah I think even if womens insurance goes up to begin with it won't really go down again.
That being said my car insurance has halfed every year so far. :thumb:

to be honest, and I'm in no means sexist, but a lot of Feminist are always pushing for "equality" when they actually are already treated equally (often favourably).
If part of their feminist "I have a lady garden" movement means their car insurance raises then that's their problem.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> You can't apply statistics to individuals. Stats prove a historical trend only.
> 
> Its very frustrating that the masses are viewed as exactly that when they should be judged on individual merit.


The ONLY time a statistic should be applied is at the start of an insurance history. As an individual builds a record, it should be possible to determine their individual risk. It's a complete rip off. Basically the good pay for the bad.


----------

